# Ipad mini retina et os 8 : pbm safari



## nikolo (24 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Depuis le passage à OS 8, j'arrive plus à effacer les historique de safari sur IPAd mini retina.

Je peux les effacer individuellement mais pas depuis le menu safari des réglages.

C'est grisé. Idem dans Safari, dans le menu historiques, effacer est grisé en bas à droit du menu déroulant.

Cet ipad est configuré pour un enfant de 13 ans avec les blocage d'Apple lié à cet age.

Avant sous OS 7 on pouvait le faire sans problème.


Merci de votre retour.


----------



## Lauange (24 Septembre 2014)

Salut, ne faut il pas désactiver les restrictions avant ?


----------



## nikolo (24 Septembre 2014)

Non c'est les même restrictions qu'avant.

Safari n'est pas bloqué sauf pour les accès sur certains sites.


----------

